
Apple: Epic threatened to abandon iOS if we didn’t cave to ‘Fortnite’ demands - imaadrashied
https://bgr.com/2020/09/17/fortnite-lawsuit-apple-epic-games-threats-revenue/
======
Hackbraten
Remarkably one-sided article. I couldn’t help but constantly double-check
whether I was reading some kind of press release.

~~~
zepto
All of the articles on this topic are one sided.

One thing I haven’t seen is any reporting as to whether TenCent was involved
in developing Epic’s strategy.

Given the 40% ownership stake it’s hard to imagine they were not.

